# Xifaxan success?



## mayflower537 (May 1, 2010)

Hi,I posted a similar question in the General Discussion subforum, but got no replies so I'll try in here.I took two rounds of Xifaxan (3 x per day 550 mg) for 14 days - one in August '10 and the other this past January. I've had very few issues since the one in January. Has anyone had so much success with Xifaxan? Or should I probably expect my symptoms to come back at some point? The first time it worked for about 3 months. It also stopped a flare of D in its tracks. The second round was more gradual. In fact, I thought it didn't work at first, but then I realized maybe 2 months ago how easy things had been lately. That said, this week and last, I've had some issues with loose stools that also coincided with my starting to take Chlorophyll. I'm taking it for the deodorizing properties but mainly to help with iron absorption as my ferritin is low which is likely causing my hair to thin. I am wondering if the Xifaxan is finally wearing off or if the Chlorophyll is the culprit. Thanks!May


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, we could practically be the same person. I've taken 3 rounds of Xifaxin over the last 2 years. The first one helped dramatically: I noticed massive improvement after just 36 hours. I was symptom free for about 6 weeks and then things gradually started back up again; second round was about 5-6 months after the first and di nt seem to help as much, but did a bit and as you said it was more gradual. The third round, which was just this past January didn't seem to help as much, but my symptoms also weren't quite as bad as they were before.As for your symptoms... can't really say. Everyone is different, so they may or may not come back. My GI doctor at the time was of the mind that the overgrwoth wouldn't come back, but who knows. I"m certainly not symptom-free now, although my symptoms are much more manageable. I also have low serum ferritin, but have not taken Chlorophyll, so I can't comment on that. I"ve been on iron supplements for almost 3 years now and my ferritin has only gone up about 15 units (whatever uints they use to measure). I did have thinning hair as a result of the deficiency though, and that has (mostly )resolved.


----------



## mayflower537 (May 1, 2010)

That _is_ strange!! Are you female? I am, so thinning hair/scalp show-through is not cool. I don't have that much hair to begin with. My ferritin hasn't been checked in almost a year, so at my next derm or GP appt, I'm going to ask that it be checked. I'd like to get more aggressive with getting it up if it has barely budged. I can't remember the units either, but 70 is minimal for healthy hair growth/regrowth. I was at a 16.5 and 17.2 when I was checked last. Anyway. Bleh. I guess time will tell with my actual question, as far as symptoms returning and what not.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I'm female. My ferritin was 10-14 (can't remember exactly) when it was first checked, and I'd had the deficiency symptoms for a while. I was also a vegetarian for over a decade and did not supplement with iron, have a heavy period every month, and had SIBO for about 3 years before it was diagnosed: all things that can lead to an iron deficiency. I wasn't quite to the point of being able to see my scalp (my hair is curly, and somewhat coarse), but it was bothersome. It took a good 9-12 months of being on iron supps to really notice a difference. Last time my ferritin was checked (in January) it was around 28-30, so I still have a ways to go. What kind of iron are you taking? Are you taking anything else (supplement-wise)? There are a lot of things that can inhibit iron absorption: caffeine, dairy/calcium, enteric peppermint (which is commonly used for SIBO), etc... and do you eat meat?


----------



## mayflower537 (May 1, 2010)

faze action said:


> Yes, I'm female. My ferritin was 10-14 (can't remember exactly) when it was first checked, and I'd had the deficiency symptoms for a while. I was also a vegetarian for over a decade and did not supplement with iron, have a heavy period every month, and had SIBO for about 3 years before it was diagnosed: all things that can lead to an iron deficiency. I wasn't quite to the point of being able to see my scalp (my hair is curly, and somewhat coarse), but it was bothersome. It took a good 9-12 months of being on iron supps to really notice a difference. Last time my ferritin was checked (in January) it was around 28-30, so I still have a ways to go. What kind of iron are you taking? Are you taking anything else (supplement-wise)? There are a lot of things that can inhibit iron absorption: caffeine, dairy/calcium, enteric peppermint (which is commonly used for SIBO), etc... and do you eat meat?


I don't have heavy periods, like one heavy day and the rest are light. But lately I have been spotting for the week before I actually start my period, but only during BMs. This is a poop forum, so I don't feel like that's TMI.







I take iron glycinate (28 mg) and it also has vitamin c, b12 and folate in it. My GP just recently told me to add a prenatal multi into the mix. I take these in the afternoon, b/c I recently found out about caffeine inhibiting absorption and I do drink one cup of coffee in the morning with breakfast. But the multi has calcium in it, so I dunno if that was a dumb move. Yes, I eat meat, and I don't do peppermint b/c I have esophagitis and found out that mint can aggravate it. Other supplements I take are Vitamin D3 w/vitamin C, Turmeric, Ginger, Krill Oil, Biotin, vitamin E, and the chlorophyll...I think that's it. I take the ones I just listed in the morning, and then the Iron Glycinate and the multi between lunch and dinner. And I try to eat something heavy on vitamin C when I take those.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I take the SlowFE iron tabs (timed release). It's supposed to be gentler on the GI system, but I wouldn't know since it's the only one I've ever taken. I was going to suggest maybe trying a timed release supplement since you'll get the iron over the course of the day (or a few hours), so the calcium, caffeine, etc will impact it less. Sounds like you have everything covered pretty well though.


----------



## mayflower537 (May 1, 2010)

faze action said:


> I take the SlowFE iron tabs (timed release). It's supposed to be gentler on the GI system, but I wouldn't know since it's the only one I've ever taken. I was going to suggest maybe trying a timed release supplement since you'll get the iron over the course of the day (or a few hours), so the calcium, caffeine, etc will impact it less. Sounds like you have everything covered pretty well though.


I took those when I was pregnant. I've taken several different iron tablets over the years and surprisingly with my stomach issues, I've never had iron tablets give me trouble that I could tell. For some reason my GP seems to be concerned about taking too much, but I'm thinking if I've got low ferritin, and my hematocrit is always on the low end of normal or just low, and my serum iron wasn't high, then what is the big deal? I guess I can ask after I get the ferritin checked again. I doubt it's up to 70 but maybe it's going in that direction. Thanks for the information. I hope yours continues to increase and your bowel issues decrease.


----------



## mayflower537 (May 1, 2010)

My dermatologist rechecked my ferritin about a month ago and it was only at 32 or 36 - I can't remember. So he has me taking something called HemaPlex. It has 85 mg of elemental iron I think. Hopefully it'll help quicker. The other I was taking only had 28 mg.


----------

